# JURY DUTY SUMMONS - THIS IS WHAT HAPPENED March 1



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

My wife received in the mail a Jury Duty Summons a couple of weeks ago. She went to do her civic duty yesterday at the Bexar County Courthouse (San Antonio, TX). She was there early, by 7:30 AM. She called me from the courthouse at noon and told me she was bored ... and had been sitting with about 600 other people just waiting to be told what was next for their civic duty. I told her to be patient, they will put you in a court room at some time and do the judical "pick a juror from the pool." About 2 o'clock she called me and said she was going to a criminal court with about 30 prospective jurors. At 4 o'clock she called me and told me she was NOT picked for jury duty. No big deal, but it was the ordeal of going there and having to wait and to be herded from room to room and finally getting into a criminal court case that was at the beginning of "picking jurors" and then getting a non-pick as a juror. She told me the case was in the criminal court because a man (husband) had (alleged) violated a "previous restraining order" and gone to his estranged wife's home and did physical bodily harm to her, i.e. he beat her badly and put her in the hospital. This was an assault case. Of course, the man is innocent until proved otherwise. The prosecution and defense lawers questioned the "prospective jurror pool" and this questioning determined which prospective juror is picked or not picked. A question was brought out by the Judge asking the prospective jurors ... "can you make a fair decision of guilt or innocence based on the fact that the defendant (the husband) can not READ ENGLISH and can not SPEAK ENGLISH?" This question was asked to each prospective juror. Also, the husband was in the court, hooked up with ear phones and a human translator was present. The judge's question was finally asked to my wife. She told the judge and the lawers that she could NOT make her decision based on his inability to SPEAK ENGLISH or his inability to READ ENGLISH. She went on and told the judge "I see no correlation between the crime (violation of previous restraining order and physical bodily harm) and this man's inability to understand the ENGLISH language, be it spoken or written. I think he is NOT a US citizen and he really has no rights in this case what so ever. I think he is illegally in the US. Why not just deport him?" The judge and the lawyers were polite and said thank-you for your response.
She was not chosen to serve on the jury panel, basically because she said it like it really was and that took care of her jury duty for March 1, 2011.:flag:


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Whoopin It Up! said:


> My wife received in the mail a Jury Duty Summons a couple of weeks ago. She went to do her civic duty yesterday at the Bexar County Courthouse (San Antonio, TX). She was there early, by 7:30 AM. She called me from the courthouse at noon and told me she was bored ... and had been sitting with about 600 other people just waiting to be told what was next for their civic duty. I told her to be patient, they will put you in a court room at some time and do the judical "pick a juror from the pool." About 2 o'clock she called me and said she was going to a criminal court with about 30 prospective jurors. At 4 o'clock she called me and told me she was NOT picked for jury duty. No big deal, but it was the ordeal of going there and having to wait and to be herded from room to room and finally getting into a criminal court case that was at the beginning of "picking jurors" and then getting a non-pick as a juror. She told me the case was in the criminal court because a man (husband) had (alleged) violated a "previous restraining order" and gone to his estranged wife's home and did physical bodily harm to her, i.e. he beat her badly and put her in the hospital. This was an assault case. Of course, the man is innocent until proved otherwise. The prosecution and defense lawers questioned the "prospective jurror pool" and this questioning determined which prospective juror is picked or not picked. A question was brought out by the Judge asking the prospective jurors ... "can you make a fair decision of guilt or innocence based on the fact that the defendant (the husband) can not READ ENGLISH and can not SPEAK ENGLISH?" This question was asked to each prospective juror. Also, the husband was in the court, hooked up with ear phones and a human translator was present. The judge's question was finally asked to my wife. She told the judge and the lawers that she could NOT make her decision based on his inability to SPEAK ENGLISH or his inability to READ ENGLISH. She went on and told the judge "I see no correlation between the crime (violation of previous restraining order and physical bodily harm) and this man's inability to understand the ENGLISH language, be it spoken or written. I think he is NOT a US citizen and he really has no rights in this case what so ever. I think he is illegally in the US. Why not just deport him?" The judge and the lawyers were polite and said thank-you for your response.
> She was not chosen to serve on the jury panel, basically because she said it like it really was and that took care of her jury duty for March 1, 2011.:flag:


Hooray for your wife and the great job she did. Green coming at you!

I don't know why anyone serves jury duty. Most of the time it is a great inconvience and I hate it when I read that some idiotic judge overturns the jurys decision. If one goes to jury trial, then the verdict should stand.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

I know people who got married overseas, their Spouse didn't speak English well and could not read any. I would not just make the jump as to his status of being illegal. 

I don't like the idea of sitting all day waiting on our legal system. Seems the time for the courts to make deals is NOT the day of trial. How much of the People's time is waisted on them. Best in the world needs improvement. Go down to the local court house, sign in and get told they made a deal. Really? Why didn't someone pick up a phone?


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

So she would rather let him walk free on the other side of the border then be punished for his crimes he committed here and then sent packing?

I'd want to park his rear in a jail cell for a few years before booting him back across the border if it was proven that he was here illegally.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

When I did my civic duty down in Angleton, they asked me if I could sit on a panel after hearing the facts in a theft case. I stood up & said. "Sure can dude...fifty years ago he would have been swinging from a tree". They didn't pick me as a juror. hwell:


----------



## speckle-catcher (May 20, 2004)

Bozo said:


> So she would rather let him walk free on the other side of the border then be punished for his crimes he committed here and then sent packing?
> 
> I'd want to park his rear in a jail cell for a few years before booting him back across the border if it was proven that he was here illegally.


so we can pay for his room and board for a few years before we ship him back?


----------



## boom! (Jul 10, 2004)

I would have asked if the victim was a citizen. If not I would have stated that it was an issue to be taken care of in Mexico.


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> When I did my civic duty down in Angleton, they asked me if I could sit on a panel after hearing the facts in a theft case. I stood up & said. "Sure can dude...fifty years ago he would have been swinging from a tree". They didn't pick me as a juror. hwell:


That is too funny.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

I had to go to Galveston Federal Court for jury duty. The case was about 2 millionaires arguing over about a million dollars that one acused the other of screwing him out of. After waiting most of the day there, they questioned me and one of my answers was "I really couldn't care less about the outcome of this trial". They didn't pick me either. :biggrin:


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

speckle-catcher said:


> so we can pay for his room and board for a few years before we ship him back?


If you want to look at the method we have established as punishment to serve justice as room and board, then yep, sure 'nough. You know as well as I do if you throw him across the border, he'll be back before the sunsets without spending a day in jail or paying for his crime at all. Lock him up and you'll know he was punished some. Otherwise, he'll be back in court for killing the gal in a week.


----------



## Wolf6151 (Jun 13, 2005)

How dare your wife be honest and tell the truth, this is the American Judicial System, we'll have none of that here. Your excluded.


----------



## Whoopin It Up! (Dec 20, 2010)

*jury duty - just a footnote*

The man's language was not brought up in court. It was only noted that he did not speak English and he could not read English by the Judge. He may have spoken Spanish or Portugese or French! My wife told me she saw the defendant speaking to his lawyers in court without the aid of a translator. That language was English. But officially for the record, he had no clue about the English language.

With that in mind, I will ask this question: A person who beats his wife brutally speaks a language of some origin, so why was this point relevant in this case? Why did the Judge make a reference to this man's inabilty to understand English? Why does it matter? If the guy spoke Russian and did the crime, or spoke French and did the crime - - - why does it matter what language he uses? A crime was committed and the language used did not do the crime!

I never said the man was Mexican or Panamanian or Brazilian. All I said was he did not speak or understand English. As for the wife, she was there, but did not speak a word.

In this country it is against the law to beat up and assault another person, even if you are not a citizen of our country. So, the case was there.

My wife, felt he was guilty, but since the Judge made a big deal about the language barrier, she felt obligated to say her decision would be biased based on lack of knowledge of the English language. But, She felt the man was already an illegal immigrant. She made a point "why" do a trial for this illegal when all you have to do is deport him? That was her opinion. It got her kicked out of the jury pool.

She was excused because she answered the Judge truthfully.


----------



## sea ray (Mar 15, 2006)

I gave a greenie to you for your wife


----------



## Ernest (May 21, 2004)

She was excluded because she exhibited bias or prejudgment (i.e - your words - my wife felt he was guilty). 

Ability to speak to one's attorney is far different that an ability to follow a complex situtation in which multiple people are speaking a foreign language very rapidly and often from across the room. 

Why did they ask the jurors that question? Because some folk erroneously believe that the mere fact someone does not speak english means they are illegal or have no rights. Like your wife, for example. 

So, the attorneys did their job. They excluded a juror that exhibited bias or prejudgment. Big picture, the system worked as intended.


----------



## Bull Red (Mar 17, 2010)

For the record: *Anyone that beats a woman should be punished.* It doesn't matter if they speak English or not. They still committed a crime. Sending them back to their native land doesn't solve anything. Like someone else said he'll probably come back and make it worse the next time, maybe even kill her. I would've tried to be picked on that jury mainly because I feel so strongly against this type of crime.


----------



## Reel-tor (May 21, 2004)

My wife was called to Harris County Juror Duty. Put on a panel and in court. Was told the case was a young man who was accused of breaking in a family's home, possibly sexually assaulting someone during the break-in and drug possession. She was asked if the defendent was found guilty would she consider all ranges of punishment including probation. She told them that if she were to find him guilty, she would vote for maximum punishment and would not under any circumstance consider probation.

She was dismissed.


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

Here's another take on the whole jury panel deal from my personal viewpoint. Me and a local LEO who is right about the same physical size as me, as well as the same race, were on one together. We were both seated right up front, right where the defendant could see the both of us, really well. He walked in the room, said something quietly to his court appointed lawyer and the judge dismissed all of us for the day. I will never forget the judge saying "sometimes, they just need to come face to face with the people about to judge them, and they decide that plea bargain that was offered earlier wasn't all that bad". I was done for the week, but got a phone call the next morning, asking if there was any way I could come back down for one more day. So, I went. The exact thing happened, the exact same way the next day. The defendant took the plea deal. I didn't really put it all together until they called me a couple of days later, and asked me again to come back. Once again, it was about a 5 minute deal in court. Don't ever think coming face to face with someone won't change their mind about things.


----------



## REELING 65 (Aug 18, 2009)

workn2huntnfish said:


> That is too funny.


X2!....:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

Bull Red said:


> For the record: *Anyone that beats a woman should be punished.*


Unless your Daddy is on the City Council...at least that how it works in Pearland apparently.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

Why spend the money to ship him back? Our border is so porous he could get back in less than a week.


speckle-catcher said:


> so we can pay for his room and board for a few years before we ship him back?


----------



## Bill Fisher (Apr 12, 2006)

got a story somewhat like that........ went thru the whole long day thingy and after i answered a question they asked me, not only was i thanked and dismissed, they thru out the entire room of prospective jurors because of what i said (which was only the truth)

if it weren't for a totally wasted day of my life i'd say it was funny


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

workn2huntnfish said:


> *I don't know why anyone serves jury duty. Most of the time it is a great inconvience *and I hate it when I read that some idiotic judge overturns the jurys decision. If one goes to jury trial, then the verdict should stand.


 because it is your civic duty to do so now and then.

i find it interesting that so many americans are angered and disgusted by the crime that pervades our communities every single day, and understandably so, yet when it comes time to do your civic duty and serve justice to these very criminals, it is all of the sudden "a great inconvenience."


----------



## osobrujo (Jan 13, 2005)

Very well put MC.
People like to complain about the problem, but no one wants to do anything about it.


----------



## iridered2003 (Dec 12, 2005)

osobrujo said:


> Very well put MC.
> People like to complain about the problem, but no one wants to do anything about it.


you,MC or anyone else can serve my jury duty duties anytime you like, its a waste of my time. if they would pay you a decent days pay to serve, i would not have a problem with doing it. the system aint going to pay my rent or light bill, are they? to the OP, i could care less if he speaks english or whatever, if he beat his wife, throw that POS and throw his butt in jail and then deport his ***** after he does his time here. after that, he will more then likey find the poor lady and kill her


----------



## greenhornet (Apr 21, 2010)

Just got unselected for a jury myself because I couldn't consider probation for deadly conduct (drive-by-shooting basically) but wasn't a bad two days to be honest....nice little get away from work.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

mastercylinder said:


> because it is your civic duty to do so now and then.
> 
> i find it interesting that so many americans are angered and disgusted by the crime that pervades our communities every single day, and understandably so, yet when it comes time to do your civic duty and serve justice to these very criminals, it is all of the sudden "a great inconvenience."


Rarely is justice is served. The reason we have so much crime is because there are no consequences for people who break the law. The punishment to law violation ratio is embarrassing. Our Judicial process is a big arse joke. It's all big business employing unnecessary people that you & I pay for. Until this country increases penalties for the turd herd, this country will continue to deteriorate. Do I think Meth lab owners, child abusers, & armed thiefs should be put to death...you bet your arse. Not 10 years down the road, but marched out of the court room to the execution line up. I'd do my civic duty & even volunteer to bring my own weapon & ammunition. Just build a few more prisons & crank out a couple more criminal attorneys...Great solution...Play on...


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

greenhornet said:


> Just got unselected for a jury myself because I couldn't consider probation for deadly conduct (drive-by-shooting basically) but wasn't a bad two days to be honest....nice little get away from work.


But you could consider it. You already did and found it not an adequate punishment. Just because you believe that a punishment isn't severe enough for a crime doesn't mean that you did not or could not consider it. Considering it just means that you could hear it, process it, and make a decision. It doesn't mean that you have to think that you will determine that it is adequate.


----------



## uncle dave (Jul 27, 2008)

Well said, Black Jack.


----------



## Bozo (Jun 16, 2004)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Rarely is justice is served. The reason we have so much crime is because there are no consequences for people who break the law. The punishment to law violation ratio is embarrassing. Our Judicial process is a big arse joke. It's all big business employing unnecessary people that you & I pay for. Until this country increases penalties for the turd herd, this country will continue to deteriorate. Do I think Meth lab owners, child abusers, & armed thiefs should be put to death...you bet your arse. Not 10 years down the road, but marched out of the court room to the execution line up. I'd do my civic duty & even volunteer to bring my own weapon & ammunition. Just build a few more prisons & crank out a couple more criminal attorneys...Great solution...Play on...


In one breath you say the system is too big and then advocate making the system bigger by building more prisons.

Pick an opinion.


----------



## Blk Jck 224 (Oct 16, 2009)

Blk Jck 224 said:


> Just build a few more prisons & crank out a couple more criminal attorneys...Great solution...Play on...





Bozo said:


> In one breath you say the system is too big and then advocate making the system bigger by building more prisons.
> 
> Pick an opinion.


LOL...I know you are fluent in sarcasm!


----------



## workn2huntnfish (Aug 1, 2008)

mastercylinder said:


> because it is your civic duty to do so now and then.
> 
> i find it interesting that so many americans are angered and disgusted by the crime that pervades our communities every single day, and understandably so, yet when it comes time to do your civic duty and serve justice to these very criminals, it is all of the sudden "a great inconvenience."


"justice", huh? you still believe that fairy tale? Crooks get away with murder and Vick goes to the pen for dog fighting. What a crock!


----------



## txgoddess (Sep 21, 2007)

I've been on call for Galveston County jury duty all week. Went on Monday to do all the preliminary BS. Scheduled for 11:15, was out by 12:30. Both cases for the day were settled before jurors were picked. I have to call in each day after 6pm to see if I'm called for the next day. That meant that I had to process payroll last night at 5 so that it'd be complete if I was called in today. Huge PITA and certainly not something that I dream of doing, but someone needs to do it.


----------



## goatchze (Aug 1, 2006)

W2H, last I checked, dog fighting as a crime. That would make Vick a "crook" as well.

I got lucky last monday as I was called for jury but was dismissed after stating, "I hate a thief". Some reason, the defense didn't want me on the grand theft auto jury?

I'm lucky though, that I wasn't summoned to a different court in the same courthouse that day. There was a capital trial whose jury was being picked and those guys ended up be sequestered over the weekend, only to come to a verdict before lunch on Monday. Judge didn't even ask whether they wanted to deliberate late on friday, on saturday, etc. (Prosecution and defense both say they would have been OK with this). Just sequestered them for 3 days so they could work another 2-4 hours.

Talk about a waste of time and money! $10,000 and over a month of man hours wasted!


----------



## mastercylinder60 (Dec 18, 2005)

workn2huntnfish said:


> "justice", huh? you still believe that fairy tale? Crooks get away with murder and Vick goes to the pen for dog fighting. What a crock!


our system certainly isn't perfect, but it's still the best in the world. if you have a solution that's better - and one that is realistic - let's hear it.


----------

